
FBI Files on Steve Jobs - sturza
https://vault.fbi.gov/steve-jobs/steve-jobs-part-01-of-01/at_download/file
======
djbeadle
Surprise humor on page 129. It is (I believe) an internal fax to the FBI
Director. Besides the normal cover letter stuff it contains a drawing of a man
in a trench coat saying "The fax man, and nothing but the fax."

~~~
djbeadle
Page 184 describes an extortion attempt.

